# I plugged my RV into a 240V outlet



## fishingwithhardheadkings

Has anyone ever had this problem? How bad is it? I don't even know where to start the diagnoses, I can tell you only my outlets work, nothing else. What should I do?


----------



## bigfishtx

So you plugged the 50 amp into a 240 volt / 50 amp outlet? why do you think there was damage?


----------



## tufffish

have you checked the breakers????


----------



## FLAT FISHY

30 amp camper??


----------



## bigfishtx

FLAT FISHY said:


> 30 amp camper??


Maybe plugged a 30 amp RV into a Dryer outlet? Wouldn't that trip the 50 amp breaker you plugged in to when the hot leg hit the neutral/ground of the camper? not sure it would hurt anything other than you if you were touching something that was grounded.


----------



## Fishtexx

If it was a 30 amp camper plugged into a 220 volt dryer plug, the converter is probably fried. If the a/c and tv were on when plugged in, they are could be toast too. Check circuit breakers at your rv panel, you might be lucky. Probably not so much for your 12 volt converter.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Fishtexx said:


> If it was a 30 amp camper plugged into a 220 volt dryer plug, the converter is probably fried. If the a/c and tv were on when plugged in, they are could be toast too. Check circuit breakers at your rv panel, you might be lucky. Probably not so much for your 12 volt converter.


Yup. Did that once on my cyclone toy hauler and fried converter, ac, fridge, and both tvs plugged in. It was a mess.


----------



## Brass Monkey

Travel trailers are 110 vac. If you plugged into 240 vac you have problems.


----------



## bigfishtx

Still trying to figure this out. Arn't three prong dryer plugs a little different than the 3 prong Rv 30 amp plug?

And if he was using a 50 amp plug, then the recepticle would be 240 volts so it would not harm his trailer


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

Thanks for the comments, I got busy yesterday and couldnt respond. Yes, the dumb electrician that installed a new 30 amp plug for me goofed it all up, he was suppose to be a electrician thats why I hired him! So far, with an outside power source, I know that my fridge, microwave, coffe pot and all me lights dont work. The a/c does not work either but not sure if it will if I replace the converter, I pray it does. Yellowskeeter, how did you go through to get everything back in order? I am currently looking at several electricians, but now I am kinda on edge to hire anybody. Any other advice would be great! God bless.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

OH forgot to mention that all my electrical outlets do work, so its been ok with a fan and a TV, but I really need to figure out if my heater works for the upcoming winter (not that we have a lot of really cold nights).


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

So I am currently staying in the Seguin area cause of work, so if your a electrician that thinks they can help, please pm me. Thank you.


----------



## Fishtexx

The furnace works on 12 volts (fan) and propane. A/C receives 12/24 volt commands from thermostat in order to work. Your 12 volt converter has to work for these 2 things to function. All lights in the RV are 12 volt also. Converter is easy to replace and can be ordered from Amazon. ~$150-$200.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

Thank you for the input, so hopefully I just need to replace fridge?


----------



## bigfishtx

Your 12 volt stuff will work without the converter as long as your battery is good. Have you checked to see if your battery is OK? I would start there. If it is showing 12+ volts then you may have more trouble. The converter only kicks on when the battery needs a boost or charge.
If your ac is a roof mount without a thermostat, then, it runs on 120 v only. 
Your Fridge may still work on LPG, have you tried that? Again, need 12 volts for this to happen.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

Thank you, I will check it Monday. I leave home for the weekends. I do appreciate all your input.


----------



## redexpress

That electrician is not the first or last to do that. It's all in the way the legs are wired in the outlet. 
I would give that "electrician" the opportunity to help get it right. 
A new RV propane/110v refrigerator will be expensive. Get a good diagnosis on it before you junk it. You may consider just getting a 110volt residential unit if you are using the trailer to live in for a job. Check your total load or wire a new circuit. Roof A/C will be around $1000 each if they are toast.


----------



## tufffish

call a mobile rv repair company. it will save you a lot of time to have them come check it out. a service call + 1/2 hour charge will get you headed in the right direction quickly.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

Thanks for the information, I will look into the mobile RV thing.


----------



## EvansMarine

Really need to have a professional that knows the wiring and systems of the RV Trade look over everything. We do this in house, but unlike our boat services we currently don't offer off premise RV repairs. I will let you know that if you have full coverage insurance It would be covered! We have seen some things you wouldn't believe lol.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

Thanks, I am leaning towards an mobile RV repair technician, but the RV is a 2007 and no longer has full coverage insurance.


----------



## bigfishtx

redexpress said:


> That electrician is not the first or last to do that. It's all in the way the legs are wired in the outlet.
> I would give that "electrician" the opportunity to help get it right.
> A new RV propane/110v refrigerator will be expensive. Get a good diagnosis on it before you junk it. You may consider just getting a 110volt residential unit if you are using the trailer to live in for a job. Check your total load or wire a new circuit. Roof A/C will be around $1000 each if they are toast.


I bought a new 15,000 btu Dometic shipped to my door for about $650. It took me less than an hour to swap out the old one.


----------



## Flyna58

Why not just turn this over to the "Electrician's" Insurance Company?


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

Great news! The electrician bought and installed a new converter and all is well, Thank god.


----------



## djwag94

; Mr. Lucky.:biggrin: 21746226 said:


> Great news! The electrician bought and installed a new converter and all is well, Thank god.


^
That's great







:biggrin:


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

djwag94 said:


> ^
> That's great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


YES it is!


----------

